# Protect Roofing Shingles When Walking On Them?



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a new roof and am working on painting my exterior, there is a side of the house that requires me to get up on the roof to paint.

I have over 8in rise and while I can stand on it that last time I tried, it seemed to take a lot of granules off and seemed hard on the shingles.

I am going to need to spend a LOT of time up there (over 30hr easy) and doing a lot of moving around.

Is there anyway to protect the roofing?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture so we can see what it is your trying to paint?
Little late now but the painting should have been done before the roof.
I use ladder hooks on a straight ladder.


----------



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

This is the best pic i can get right now, (not there at the moment).
This is an old pic with the origional roof

I know what you are thinking... 30hr:huh: yeah i'm slow. 
It's ruff split ceder and i have been compleatly scraping it down to bare wood then digging any paint left in the cracks out. Trim has to be compleatly scraped too. Then some peces need to be replaced because of rot or breakage, then everything is cleaned and washed. Wait to dry then one coat of primmer and 2 coats of paint.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Old furniture foam and a harness. Avoid working on sun lit areas. I have a similar project coming up myself.


----------



## Roofers Advice (Apr 26, 2014)

Great advice.

If you don't have old furniture foam available, you can also purchase a shingle pad. Another product that works greeat is Cougar Paws. Roofing Safety Boots that have rubberlike foam on the bottom. If you are going to spend that much time up on the roof....all 3 options including the harness would be a great idea. It's safe and it will actually help speed up the project.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Roofers Advice. There is always someone dumping an old couch or chair on the curb in most towns.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

I used to grab curbside couch cushions regularly, I would advise against it these days if your in a city of any size. Bedbugs. 
A cheap/comfortable option is roof jacks and planks, also gives you somewhere to put the paint.


----------



## bilug (Apr 16, 2014)

If you are going to put the time in to scrape it all down...go with a stain like the Sherwin Williams Woodscapes. Instead of cracking and peeling over time it will just weather away, making the next go around much easier. I've used many stains over the years, and none beat the SW Woodscapes for longevity.


----------



## Roofers Advice (Apr 26, 2014)

I was going to say couch cushions.....like you said, lol. We did that for years before they came out with the shingle pads. 

The foam from the couch cushions actually works better than the shingle pads. Much thicker. We still have a few couch cushions, but the shingle pads are easier to store in the trucks because they are thinner. What a Catch-22. 

I remember picking up 3 cushions from a couch that someone was throwing out one time. It had a sign that said FREE. We made it about 1/2 way around the block and hit the brakes, and drove right back to drop them back off.

Our clothes and bed of the truck had a very strong smell of Cats. Very, Very, strong if you know what I mean. lol. I think it was a trap/prank, lol.
I can guarantee that no one ended up taking the free couch.

The bed of the truck smelled so bad that we went right to a quarter wash to rinse it out. It must have been a couch that no one used and had it outside for a year or so. The home of some street cats.

If you go cruising for couch cushions, just take a deep breath before you toss them in your truck. HA HA. 
Like PatChap said though, It may be safest to go the traditional way of jacks and planks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

This is a sad picture and I am a huge animal lover but this is all I can think of when you mentioned the part about the couch being free and the cat smell.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> This is a sad picture and I am a huge animal lover but this is all I can think of when you mentioned the part about the couch being free and the cat smell.


how ever made that. i would LOVE to beat them with a baseball bat !


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd go the jack route. Probably a good idea to harness up also.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

As long as we're on a road kill shtick...........


----------



## MoldBuster (Jan 18, 2007)

Cougar Paws, which have a foam/cushion pad on them, and a safety harness tied into a PROPER roof anchor. Putting any kind of felt/foam/etc. down is a recipe for meeting with Mother Earth via Mr. Gravity.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think someone has ever tried the ol couch cushion trick. How do you think they came up with Cougar Paws?


----------



## MoldBuster (Jan 18, 2007)

True, but Cougar Paws won't slip out from under your feet unless you do a REALLY bad job of tying them on.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

MoldBuster said:


> True, but Cougar Paws won't slip out from under your feet unless you do a REALLY bad job of tying them on.


Neither does my cushion.:laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Cushions do work.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I bet you find more people roll off then cousin then the cushion slipping.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

1985gt said:


> I bet you find more people roll off then cousin then the cushion slipping.


Hit the nail on the head with that!:thumbup:


----------

